# Need help on a AFX slot car 55 Chevy



## cool (Mar 3, 2001)

Looking for some information on this AFX type Chevy...Any help would be cool...its not a AW slot there product # inside...Thanks Joe


----------



## cool (Mar 3, 2001)

*More pics*

The like pic is a AW red 55 u can see the diff. In the wheel well is higher on the AW...Lmk if u need more pic lmk. Thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is likely an original Aurora AFX 55 Chevy that has been painted and the clear blue hood scoop painted to match


----------



## cool (Mar 3, 2001)

Sorry it's Not painted it's molded in Red plastic...Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Red is a hard color to capture in digital images, but I would tend to agree with alpink on it being painted. To me the exterior color is different than the inside even with the flash bloom.

Do you have any photos of the product number inside the body of the first slot car? You mention it is a different # than the AW body you show next.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hmmmm, I don't know .....
it appears to me that the chrome, hood scoop and window have been removed at some point and reinstalled.
the numbers appear to be original Aurora AFX too.
not sure if TOMY AFX reissued this body and used the same molds?
I do agree that it is not an AW body.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

55 Chevy Aurora Black AFX by J Allan Sprenker | Photobucket


----------



## cool (Mar 3, 2001)

alpink...Thanks for posting pics...

Milton....It not Painted and yes red color is hard to take pic...I'll get some more pics...

Thanks guys


----------



## cool (Mar 3, 2001)

guys I tried to post more pic but it's not allowing me...I think I have to delete some to post new...I haven't been here almost 2 yrs...Been busy&#55357;&#56841;Thanks Again

I change the pics in my second post...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm guessing it's a resin cast, with original bumpers put on it as they appear to be chrome... Just by looking at the picture blown up, around the window openings, around the vent window ( part of the right side vent window looks like it missing or not cast) and rear window, there's a lot of extra stuff or roughness, plus the texture of the body surface shows a few flaws. Looks like it was painted with a primer or paint, then cast. Look at the vent window in the bottom pic of Al's black 55, just a lot cleaner. Just my thoughts, but I still like it!!! RM


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

its casted.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, I concur.
after much thought, and based on the hood scoop, I think it was resin cast as well.
front wheel wells in picture from bottom show signs of flash removal


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

stirlingmoss said:


> its casted.



We have a winner!

IMHO it is a resin cast......note ill fitting glass, bumpers are pitted (also resin) subtle defects in body casting at window post, rockers and body mounts. Note glass and bumpers are NOT attached in the manner Aurora did.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

